# need your help and prayers



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Sorry I have been MIA. So much going on with work and life. I work some of my time off at the emergency vet for extra cash....and we have been busy too.
last week parker was scooting his bottom and i thought it was his anal glands bothering him and so i checked them and there is a pea sized mass in his right anal sac. i rechecked it 2 days later still there so i sedated him and flushed it in case it was a blockage. well nothing came out. ive been monitoring it all weekend and it seems to be either the same or a little larger. i plan to take it out tomorrow, anal sac and all. Removing the anal sac is risky in itself b/c there is a nerve around there and can cause incontinence. My biggest concern is what the mass could be. anal sac carcinoma is top on the list and its a bad cancer...so im real worried. so if u could all just keep him in ur thoughts and hope it turns out to be benign.

thanks :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

lots of love and prayers for Mr. Parker!!!!!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Hugs and prayers going out to Parker! Poor baby, is it painful for him?


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, Jaimie, I am so sorry to hear this. I will most certainly be praying for Parker that the surgery goes well and this is benign. rayer: rayer: 

I know how worried you must be, but Parker is in the best of hands having you as his mommy _and_ his vet. Keep us updated. Prayers & hugs for you both. :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh no, Jaimie I am so sorry to read that little man Parker is having a problem. We will certainly remember him and you in our warm thoughts and prayers. Hugs to you and Parker :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Jaimie, I will certainly keep you and sweet Parker in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:

This might sound like a stupid question ... but, can a biopsy be done before surgery?


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

:huh: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Oh Jaime I hope he's ok. I hope the surgery goes well and it turns out to be benign.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Praying for you and Parker!!!! :grouphug: rayer: I hope the mass is nothing/benign!!! :grouphug: rayer: Keep us updated, Jaimie, please!!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I hope everything goes well for Parker. I'll keep you both in my thoughts and prayers. 
:grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Jaimie, try to not worry. Parker is in very good and loving hands. I will pray for him.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am just seeing your post Jaimie........I will say prayers for Parker for it to be beingn!!! Bless your heart.......please keep us informed and give Parker hugs and kisses from Rain and CeeCee. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

its in too small of a space just to take a sample of and sticking a needle in a tumor can be bad..u can seed other tumors where the needle goes if u r not careful. its the size of a pea so it would also be hard to know if i hit the spot or not. if it is anal sac adenocarcinoma that would be a 5 mo life expectancy...so im really hoping it is nothing and he can go back to his normal life.

as far as it being painful i dont know...i know he feels it b/c of his scooting. he doesnt scream unless i try to express the gland.

luckily i have removed an anal sac before and it turned out well so hoping its the same for him. i considered letting my associate do it but hes never removed one before and i would let my boss do it but she would charge me so that leaves me. lucky me. ive never been so nervous about a surgery.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Oct 18 2009, 10:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841382


> its in too small of a space just to take a sample of and sticking a needle in a tumor can be bad..u can seed other tumors where the needle goes if u r not careful. its the size of a pea so it would also be hard to know if i hit the spot or not. if it is anal sac adenocarcinoma that would be a 5 mo life expectancy...so im really hoping it is nothing and he can go back to his normal life.
> 
> as far as it being painful i dont know...i know he feels it b/c of his scooting. he doesnt scream unless i try to express the gland.
> 
> luckily i have removed an anal sac before and it turned out well so hoping its the same for him. i considered letting my associate do it but hes never removed one before and i would let my boss do it but she would charge me so that leaves me. lucky me. ive never been so nervous about a surgery.[/B]


Thank you for answering my question about a biopsy. I've just learned something new. 

As far as your boss ... I'm sorry to hear she would charge you. I'm surprised. You do so much for everybody else. :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

so sorry Jaimie  i hope it turns out to be ok  saying prayers for your baby


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

wow cannot believe your boss would charge you that is sad  but i think you are the right person for the job and you will do great -- My cousin's dog had both anal glands removed and is doing awesome - he is a big dog and kept having horrible infections but he is doing great now so try not to stress you will do a great job I know it 

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Oct 18 2009, 09:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841382


> its in too small of a space just to take a sample of and sticking a needle in a tumor can be bad..u can seed other tumors where the needle goes if u r not careful. its the size of a pea so it would also be hard to know if i hit the spot or not. if it is anal sac adenocarcinoma that would be a 5 mo life expectancy...so im really hoping it is nothing and he can go back to his normal life.
> 
> as far as it being painful i dont know...i know he feels it b/c of his scooting. he doesnt scream unless i try to express the gland.
> 
> luckily i have removed an anal sac before and it turned out well so hoping its the same for him. i considered letting my associate do it but hes never removed one before and i would let my boss do it but she would charge me so that leaves me. lucky me. ive never been so nervous about a surgery.[/B]


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I will be praying for Parker and for you Dr. Jaimie. I can only imagine how nervous you must be. I'll bet you would be more nervous if someone else was doing the surgery though. He certainly couldn't be in more loving, caring and capable hands. I will pray all goes well and it is a benign cyst of some kind. Love and kisses to you Parker boy and a big hug for your Mommy. You will be in my thoughts until I see an update. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I will pray that God guides your hands and steadies you and your nerves rayer: in doing this procedure on your own little Parker. I also pray rayer: that it is benign and he and you will have all your worries and concerns eliminated immediately and there is nothing seriously wrong with him. I know you love him as his mommy and it will be hard for you and give you big hugs and know we have and Parker has faith in you. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Love and lots of prayers coming your way......


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

You and Parker will be in my thoughts and prayers. Please let us know the results. Take a deep breath...you are a great vet...Parker could not be in better hands.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

We know he's in good hands and will pray for a positive outcome and that the little lump is 
benign.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

You'll be fine, Jaime, and I will say a prayer that little Parker will be fine, too. Sorry you're having to go through this with him. Good to see you. I've been missing you.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry Jaimie, I hope it's not cancerous & I'll be praying rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: for little Parker. I'm sure you'll do fine tomorrow,but I do understand your nervousness about doing the surgery. You & Parker will be in my thoughts & prayers tomorrow for a good outcome. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Precious Parker is in my thoughts and prayers!!! :grouphug:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Parker has the best doc possible, his Mommy. No matter the outcome of the procedure, you will have done your very best for him. rayer: rayer: rayer: 

QUOTE


> i would let my boss do it but she would charge me so that leaves me....[/B]


Whatever happened to professional courtesy? :shocked:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I agree with what others have said...you will do fine tomorrow...and will also say prayers that all works out well for you little man...he is very lucky to have such a capable, caring Mommy...hugs to all....


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying for Parker and his Mommy rayer:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'll be praying for Parker and for you. I hope that the surgery goes fantastically and that the lump turns out to be benign. He's in the best hands possible, his mommy's.

Josie says: I'll be praying for Parker's bum. And what a cute bum it is!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Lots of Positive Thoughts sent to Parker boy this morning and to you dear Dr Jaimie! May your eyes stay clear, your mind stay focused and your hands stay steady for your little boy!
....
Lots of love sent to you both 


(And may the pathology come back normal/benign)


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I'll be praying for you and Parker. rayer:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I hope everything will turn out A-OK for Parker. rayer:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

:grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Dr. Jamie,
Be assured that lots of prayers are going out for your little Parker! I know you must be nervous doing this yourself...just because he is YOURS! ....but I don't believe there is anyone better to take care of this than YOU!


----------



## Kissie and Prissy's Mom (Dec 28, 2007)

Will keep you and Parker in my prayers and my heart. Jan


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, poor little guy, here's hoping everything turns out well.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Dang Jaimie I'm so sorry you're having to do this. I can only imagine how nerve wracking it would be to perform that type of surgery on your own baby. When will you have the results of the biopsy and when will you know if there is any nerve damage? Honestly, I'm glad your boss would charge you because I think out of all the vets there, you are the most skilled and it is forcing you to do it. Prayers and hugs coming your way. :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers still coming for you and Parker. I'm sure you'll both do fine. 
:grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sending :grouphug: rayer: good luck.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wub: :wub: Saying a prayer for you and Parker. rayer:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Thinking of you & Parker today & sending special prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just saw this, Lord I pray this would not be cancer, may your precious hands guide Jaimie as she performs this surgery. Thank you Lord for hearing each of our prayers. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

parker is awake and back to his normal self trying to get someone to pick him up and hold him. surgery went ok....time will tell if i did any damage and it will be about 3 days before the results are in. it was a pretty hard tumor and it was tough to remove...i hope that isnt a negative factor


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Oct 19 2009, 02:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841582


> parker is awake and back to his normal self trying to get someone to pick him up and hold him. surgery went ok....time will tell if i did any damage and it will be about 3 days before the results are in. it was a pretty hard tumor and it was tough to remove...i hope that isnt a negative factor [/B]



Awww, glad to hear that Parker is back to his sweet self! Praying the results are benign!!! rayer: :grouphug: Parker is in good hands with you as his Mommy and Vet!!!! :yes:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

So glad the operation is over and he is doing fine..........Will be praying for a positive outcome!!!! Good luck to you Jaimie!! Keep us posted........We love you and Parker too~~~ :heart: :yes: :heart:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Praying for a speedy recovery and good news.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Glad to hear that Parkers personality is in tact. I'll keep praying that the nerves were not affected and that the growth was benign. 

Give Parker some snuggles for me and Izzy.

Leslie


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

So glad the surgery is done and he's awake and being his sweet self so soon. Goes to show what a good surgeon his mommy is. Praying for the test results to be benign and that there was no nerve damage. It's so hard to imagine that vet's have to wait in the 'unknown' like the rest of us. Waiting is just the worst. Hang in there Jaimie. :grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Aww Jaimie I'm so glad the surgery is over and Parker is his old sweet self. Please give him kisses for me. I'l be praying hard that everything is fine and the growth is benign. Hugs to you too.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sending prayers for little Parker. rayer: rayer: rayer: 

I know he has the very best Veteranian in the whole world!!! :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Jaimie I am so happy that the surgery went well. We will be praying for Parker's results to be in his favor and nothing bad.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm so glad to hear the surgery is over and he is doing well. :grouphug: Continued prayers for a good outcome on the test. rayer: rayer:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm sure you're relieved that the surgery is over, Jaimie, but we all knew you would do the best job possible. :grouphug: Please let us know when you get the results. I'm glad that Parker is up and wanting affection already, I'm betting that that's a good sign.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah for everything going well. :thumbsup: We will keep you and Parker in our prayers that all turns out well. rayer: rayer:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I am happy the surgery went well, praying for good results


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

praying this is nothing serious, I wish I lived close I would love to hold that boy :wub: give him a kiss from his awntie :smootch:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm glad surgery went well and he's recovering...hopefully the path report will be good news.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jamie - I just saw this. So sorry that this is happening with Parker -- he's lucky you're his mom or someone else would have missed it. Glad the surgery is over. Can't believe you had to operate on your own baby...but I'm sure you just went into professional mode. You're a wonderful doctor and I'm praying for a good outcome for Parker and happy he's oblivious to this and carrying on as usual. Give him extra hugs and kisses from all of us and let us know when you hear results. :grouphug: Try to relax as well.This must be so hard on you.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Doing the surgery must have been heart wrenching for you. I am so glad that so far all seems ok. Let's pray the results turn out fine too rayer: rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Came to check in on little Parker. Will be praying and praying that the tumor comes back benign and that no nerve damage occurred. I know the waiting is awful but that gives us all the more time to pray for a great outcome!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm glad that's over for you and Parker and I'm thrilled he's back to his sweet self. Still praying for a good outcome and 100% recovery.
Hugs to that boy! :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so glad the surgery is over and now let's hope for a perfect outcome!!!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Glad that part is over. Hope he still has a good pooper......  Praying for good lab result.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Happy the surgery is over. Hoping for the best of results. 


*Get well quick, Parker boy!!!*


----------



## Pebbles_mum (Aug 30, 2009)

Offering gratitude for wonderful vets and prayers for a good outcome of the tests. I remember reading a poster @ Auburn Vet School that was talking about the vet is not only the general practitioner but also the radiologist, pharmacist, Ob/Gyn, etc. Being a nurse and the mother of a vet, the old saying ignorance is bliss comes to mind when you know the possible bad news. :sweatdrop: Praying for you during this time of waiting. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Just seeing this now - poor little Parker! Glad he came through the surgery so well and hope the pathology report is what we want to hear and that sweet
Parker will be back to his normal happy little self soon. :wub:


----------



## Kissie and Prissy's Mom (Dec 28, 2007)

Hope Parker is doing well today. Will still keep you and Parker in my thoughts as you wait for the results. Jan


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I am just now seeing this...I'm so glad Parker's surgery was successful in removing the mass and hopefully it will come back benign. He will be in my thoughts for a quick recovery and positive outcome!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Will be praying the tumor is benign & Parker will be fine now. rayer: Glad you both made it through the surgery. :grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Keeping my fingers crossed for good results.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Just now reading this about Parker. I am so happy the surgery went well and like everyone esle I will be praying for a positive outcome. Give him a big hug from me.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Prayers for his speedy recovery.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Prayers for his speedy recovery.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Oct 18 2009, 08:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841333


> there is a pea sized mass in his right anal sac. My biggest concern is what the mass could be. anal sac carcinoma is top on the list and its a bad cancer...so im real worried.[/B]


QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Oct 18 2009, 09:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841382


> if it is anal sac adenocarcinoma that would be a 5 mo life expectancy...so im really hoping it is nothing and he can go back to his normal life.[/B]


Haven't been on for a few days so I'll just say that I'm glad that Parker is awake and antsy. I'm going to take that as a good sign!

However, you now have me worried... Lilly's had a bb-sized mass in one of her anal glands for the past year. Are you saying that if it was a cancerous tumor that we would've lost her by now?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Jaimie how's Parker doing today?


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I don't know how I missed this till now but I'm glad to hear that he made it through surgery well and I hope that it was nothing serious :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Am thinking about you and Parker today, Jamie. Praying good results from the pathology report. :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Just checking in for an update. I hope everything is going well with Parker. 
Hugs to you both. 
:grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Jaimie we are still thinking of you and Parker. I hope he is doing well.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm checking on Parker and you Jaimie. You are both in my thoughts and prayers. 

[attachment=57683ixie_Re...998_copy.jpg]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Oct 23 2009, 11:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=843018


> I'm checking on Parker and you Jaimie. You are both in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> [attachment=57683ixie_Re...998_copy.jpg][/B]


Elaine, there are several updates in this thread:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=49593&hl=


----------

